# Prague, my hometown.



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello everyone. I'm starting this thread to post some of my photos of my hometown, Prague, the capital city of the Czech Republic. My intention is to post not just urban/architecture related pics but hopefully also some city's nature, street life, events, and so on. 

These first pics of a sunrise over Prague are a few weeks old, when I went for a walk to the Petřín hill, nearby to Prague Castle. It was freezing cold, but the view was definitely worth it.


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

Another batch from two weeks ago.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Prague


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

From the last weekend. Spring has finally come to the city of Prague.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

great pictures of one of my fav cities in Europe!


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

Took some pics of the Old Town, Jewish Quarter and bit of Malá Strana again during the last weekend. Enjoy


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

part II


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

part III


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

:applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Excellent new pictures!! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos from Prague! :cheers:


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Prague


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Superb pics! * 

what is your camera model?


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you.

All the pics were taken with Canon 77D + various lenses (Canon EF 70-200mm f4.0L USM + Sigma 17-50mm f2.8 EX DC OS HSM + Tokina 11-16mm f2.8 Pro DX II) + some basic postprocess love in Lightroom


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Keep them coming


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more photos from Prague


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful set!


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

Some random shots.


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

Some pics from baroque Vrtba Garden





































streets of New World area










Some modern buildings with gate to the residence of US Ambassador










And good old T3 tram


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

earthbound said:


> From the last weekend. Spring has finally come to the city of Prague.


great pictures!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Prague


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

One of the most beautiful cities in Europe.
The photos are great too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more updates from Prague


----------

